# Spa - F1



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Couple of shots from my road trip to Spa for the F1.

This was a road trip / holiday as opposed to an opportunity to tog.
I shot the practice sessions only and spent the time to enjoy and watch Qualificiation and the race itself.

Spa itself is a beautiful place - would defo recommend going to anyone!


PT9537 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


PT9558 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


PT0794 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


PT0847 _ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Full set is here - only uploaded a handful of shots but will be updating when I get the time.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/edbookless/sets/72157635264136334/


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for sharing these nice pix mate .


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Great shots, thanks for sharing. Absolutely love the first one, fantastic use of space.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Captain Peanut said:


> Great shots, thanks for sharing. Absolutely love the first one, fantastic use of space.


Probably one of my favourite shots I took all weekend! Was probably one of the first as well before the grandstand I was in got too busy!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Great pictures :thumb:


Brian


----------

